# I want new rims



## PulseRedGoat (Nov 1, 2005)

now that i posted that i just got new stock rims and tires, once im out of my lease and buy my car im getting some aftermarket rims.

I had a flat a while ago and fell in LOVE with the spare black rim on my pulse red car. So i want black rims now 

as far as sizes, will 18's work? what width? if anyone has info on some quality but not overpriced rims let me know the brand and size.


----------



## JMM (Feb 16, 2005)

Don't you mean wheels? The rim is the outer portion of the wheel!


----------



## PulseRedGoat (Nov 1, 2005)

JMM said:


> Don't you mean wheels? The rim is the outer portion of the wheel!


lol yea. im sorry. for whatever reason i just call them rims


----------



## brazenorangegto (Sep 11, 2006)

PulseRedGoat said:


> lol yea. im sorry. for whatever reason i just call them rims



Rims, wheels what difference does it make. Most know what you're talking about.


----------



## JMM (Feb 16, 2005)

brazenorangegto said:


> Rims, wheels what difference does it make. Most know what you're talking about.


If it doesn't make any difference.....why not call them "potato salad"?


----------



## burnz (Jul 26, 2006)

JMM said:


> If it doesn't make any difference.....why not call them "potato salad"?


I'm looking for some 18" potato salads


----------



## MDGoat (Sep 13, 2006)

guess you earned the name burnz


----------



## Tony0131 (Sep 18, 2006)

*Just bought new wheels*

I just bought 18 x 8's for the front and 18 x 9's for the rear. Boze Alloys called Hi Octanes, gloss black middle, waiting on delivery. Have the impulse blue color car.


----------

